# Frankincense & Myrrh FO



## soapmaker (Aug 28, 2019)

I asked this question over in the shopping recommendations forum regarding WSP's price increase. Thought maybe I'd get more response in this forum. WSP's F & M FO is wonderful and my customers ask for it. I'm afraid to try another one after trying NDA's and it was awful. I see they no longer carry it, just straight Frankincense. Does anyone buy a nice deep non-chemical smelling F & M from another supplier?

ETA: That's not $65 U.S.


----------



## amd (Aug 28, 2019)

I just made Soap with BCN's F&M on Monday. So far the soap smells just like OOB - which is very woodsy and medicinal just like true EO. It is not a match to WSP for scent, and I think that customers that like the WSP will not like this. I think it's kind of like Patchouli - either you like or you don't. I think mixed with a good vanilla you might get close to WSP. It soaped really well, and so far I haven't noticed any discoloration (but... well... it is only Weds).


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 28, 2019)

amd said:


> I just made Soap with BCN's F&M on Monday. So far the soap smells just like OOB - which is very woodsy and medicinal just like true EO. It is not a match to WSP for scent, and I think that customers that like the WSP will not like this. I think it's kind of like Patchouli - either you like or you don't. I think mixed with a good vanilla you might get close to WSP. It soaped really well, and so far I haven't noticed any discoloration (but... well... it is only Weds).


Thanks! Please keep me posted on this.


----------



## Cellador (Aug 28, 2019)

I just bought Sweetcakes' F & M. I haven't soaped it yet, but I can keep you posted. It smells similar to others I've smelled, but I've never tried WSP's.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 28, 2019)

I have always used this one from WSP, but it is pricey. https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/frankincense-myrrh-essential-fragrance-oil-blend.aspx


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 29, 2019)

cmzaha said:


> I have always used this one from WSP, but it is pricey. https://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com/products/frankincense-myrrh-essential-fragrance-oil-blend.aspx


Yes, that's the one I'm talking about. Then because I have to buy U.S. money add 35%!!


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Sep 6, 2019)

I am too looking for a decent F & M.  I hate per-fumy scent just want the woodsy scent. I also don't want a vanilla scent involved.  I have tried just the frankincense from Camden Grey which seemed alright but the reviews on the Myrrh didn't seem too great.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 6, 2019)

bountifulsoaps said:


> I am too looking for a decent F & M.  I hate per-fumy scent just want the woodsy scent. I also don't want a vanilla scent involved.  I have tried just the frankincense from Camden Grey which seemed alright but the reviews on the Myrrh didn't seem too great.


Have you seen the conversation over in Wholesale supplies price increase in mostly everything? In that thread Ktaggard posted this link for F & M FO.      (https://soapmakingfragrance.com/)
I looked it up and theirs does not have vanilla in it.


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Sep 7, 2019)

Thanks!  Have you used their fragrances before?  I've never brought from them before.  Months ago I bought a lot from Nature and it all seem great but now a few months later I can't smell a thing.  All the fragrances from Camden Grey that I've bought has staying power but a little perfumery for me.  I'm just going to fragrances from eos because of cost.  I do a little mixing of them together.  Not having vanilla is a plus.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

bountifulsoaps said:


> Thanks!  Have you used their fragrances before?  I've never brought from them before.  Months ago I bought a lot from Nature and it all seem great but now a few months later I can't smell a thing.  All the fragrances from Camden Grey that I've bought has staying power but a little perfumery for me.  I'm just going to fragrances from eos because of cost.  I do a little mixing of them together.  Not having vanilla is a plus.


No never tried them before, just looking for a new F & M because of WSP's high cost. As has been said in another thread, NG is highly recommended. I have bought a few from them and they stick well in my experience.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 7, 2019)

bountifulsoaps said:


> Thanks!  Have you used their fragrances before?  I've never brought from them before.  Months ago I bought a lot from Nature and it all seem great but now a few months later I can't smell a thing.  All the fragrances from Camden Grey that I've bought has staying power but a little perfumery for me.  I'm just going to fragrances from eos because of cost.  I do a little mixing of them together.  Not having vanilla is a plus.


By "Nature" do you mean www.naturesfragrance.com?


----------



## bountifulsoaps (Sep 21, 2019)

I bought essential oil Frankincense and have the FO of Frankincense plus the fragrance of Myrrh all from Camden Gray.  I should say will be delivered today.  I want to start with a five pound cp batch of oils only, not counting lye and water and need some directions of how to mix and how much would you do per pound of oil?  I though of mixing the FO and EO of Frankincense.  Would you?  Like to make this Monday.


----------



## soapmaker (Sep 21, 2019)

bountifulsoaps said:


> I bought essential oil Frankincense and have the FO of Frankincense plus the fragrance of Myrrh all from Camden Gray.  I should say will be delivered today.  I want to start with a five pound cp batch of oils only, not counting lye and water and need some directions of how to mix and how much would you do per pound of oil?  I though of mixing the FO and EO of Frankincense.  Would you?  Like to make this Monday.


You definitely can mix FO with EO. I don't know the ratios for your oils, you will have to research safe levels and then see what smells good to you.


----------



## zanzalawi (Dec 2, 2019)

i've been debating all weekend if WSP's sale price for F&M justifies an order. i used the last of mine a month ago


----------



## soapmaker (Dec 3, 2019)

zanzalawi said:


> i've been debating all weekend if WSP's sale price for F&M justifies an order. i used the last of mine a month ago


It definitely does! I restocked after considering all other options. A customer favourite. BUT your nose might be different from my experience.


----------



## DMCC (Dec 4, 2019)

I restocked during the sale, too. I had to at that great price.  Customers really love it and ask for it.  I also got a bottle of Three Wise Men.  I’ve been eyeing that one for a while. I’m hoping that it’s somewhat similar.


----------

